# Cat Trees and Condos



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

Hey everyone  would love to see pics of your cat trees/condos in use by your furries. And I think this would be a great thread to post cat tree DIY projects. Instructions and guides on how to make your own perhaps? I think this will be my project with hubby and dad this spring at the cottage. They both got a bunch of new tools for Christmas. Time to put them to good use!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

We got a pretty big one for a very reasonable price on Amazon a few months ago.

When we bought it, it was right at $100 or so and it was sold by Amazon so I got 2 free day shipping.

Amazon.com: Go Pet Club Cat Tree, 50W x 26L x 72H, Beige: Pet Supplies

So far, it's held up pretty well. It is a plush like material, not carpet but it's not had any issues. The kitten loves it and the older cat sleeps on it sometimes.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

The top one we made and the bottom one we bought from amarkat.com
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yogakitty (May 2, 2013)

scottd said:


> We got a pretty big one for a very reasonable price on Amazon a few months ago.


Oh man, there should be a 'like' button on the forum! That is awesome and a pretty decent price too for such a monster!  Good buy!


----------

